# Need 240V Outlet



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

"Other than that how was the play Mrs. Lincoln?" :laughing:


----------



## Sparky8 (Mar 19, 2014)

You can add a powerpoint off the Aircon and it will be perfectly safe as long as the correct size wire is used. The only issue that might arise is that if you had the aircon running and something that draws 5-10 amps plugged into the powerpoint. But then the worst that would happen is it would trip the ciruit breaker.


----------

